
Show HN: Justice in July – Anti-racism and habit app collaboration - jbarches
https://snaphabit.app/justice-in-june
======
redkitesoccer
Love this! Our company had been looking for a way to discuss social justice
and equality issues and I'm going to bring this up to the manager.

